# Please don't show my wife my Surefire collection!



## MongoMadness (Dec 29, 2006)

My loving wife commented a few weeks ago right after the Postman brought another flashlight shaped package that I should probably get some pics of my flashlights for insurance purposes since it seemed that we had so many of them. As she put it, if we were to ever have a serious loss we might find it difficult to put together credible documentation for an insurance claim. 

It seemed like a reasonable suggestion and so I started first by gathering up my Surefires. Over the course of the next several days I would remember a new spot every so often or stumble across a different lamp and/or accessory. 

After I had to upsize my plastic collection bin for the third time I began to imagine what would happen if my wife were to discover the true and horrid extent of my addiction. Does anyone remember Loreena Bobbitt?

As my wife sleeps peacefully this evening I lugged the box up from the secret hiding space where I had stored all of my precious loot and quickly spread it across one corner of the kitchen island.

My instinct to hide all of the kitchen knives (think John Wayne Bobbitt?) was increasingly overwhelming as I lovingly placed each item into position. I thought I heard my beloved, and then felt the palpatations that meant it was time for a double dose of Xanax so that I could get the job done without an all-out panic attack.

I toyed briefly with the idea of including all of my spare battery holders, my battery collection, my spare bulbs, lanyards, holsters.... You know what I mean.

I couldn't afford the time - I decided that if it ever all went up in flame in a house fire I would just have to rob a bank to fund my second collection.

I didn't take the time to grab the Arc, the EDCs, the Petzls, the Princeton Tecs, the Mags, and God only knows what else. But I did grab the X990. 

I needed to let my heartbeat slow. I needed to feel the moment - become one with it. Was I becoming one with the universe or was it the Xanax kicking in? I wiped the sweat from my forehead. As this is a mixed forum I won't detail any of the other physical symptoms that I was experiencing. 

I quickly snapped a few shots and then realized that they wouldn't probably be detailed enough for my insurance guy ("YOU PAID HOW MUCH FOR THAT ONE!"). I couldn't risk it any longer. 

I quickly but lovingly placed each of my children back into their snuggly bed and took them back to their hiding spot.

I downloaded the photos, but chose to keep only one to minimize the chance of future amputation (and because it is really dark in the middle of the night - Hey! Next time maybe I'll turn them all on during my photo shoot!)

I am uploading the only remaining photo here. All electronic copies will then immediately be deleted using NSA file deletion protocols. I hope I get away with this!

I hope you enjoyed my story and I hope you enjoy my collection!

Have a safe and Happy New Year filled with LIGHT!


----------



## xdanx (Dec 29, 2006)

Send me your entire collection or your wife will get an anonymous email with that picture. :lolsign: 


JK, Great collection BTW.


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 29, 2006)

=O

i just drooled on my keyboard. =\


----------



## Norm (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweet collection, if you need a hand hiding even one or two of them I be happy to help out. 
Norm


----------



## Concept (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice Surefire collection :thumbsup:


----------



## springbok (Dec 29, 2006)

Holy Cats!:goodjob:


----------



## macforsale (Dec 29, 2006)

*


----------



## randyo (Dec 29, 2006)

You need to begin preparing a strong defense immediately. 
Start counting her shoes, clothes, and purses. Once the accusations start flying, demand receipts. The cost of women's apparel and accessories is exorbitant.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice collection!

The only part I'm still having a hard time overcoming is the four (4) SF M6s.

(Of course, the 3 U-2s are impressive as well....but four M6s!!)

I do take holiday donations, MongoMadness. Just so you know. =)

- FITP


----------



## easilyled (Dec 29, 2006)

That was hilarious! You had me in stitches. My GF appreciated it too.
Impressive collection as well.


----------



## X Racer (Dec 29, 2006)

Somebody likes Surefire... You better get that covered, you have $1000 in U2s alone... Wow...


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 29, 2006)

:lolsign: this is funny reading and a very nice photo btw Mongo. How did you illuminate the scene? It looks like a really good difuse light source.

Jan


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 29, 2006)

You've got it bad, but in a good way!

FITP: my first thought exactly: *4* M6's !





Kees


----------



## Size15's (Dec 29, 2006)

Why anyone would need four M6's is beyond me!
Shirley three is more than enough?


----------



## cacer (Dec 29, 2006)

this is REALLY crasy!!! :rock:


perhaps you schould buy your wife some diamonts every year .

she really do not know your collection?? i think it is extremly hard to take the lights out of her sight...?:goodjob:

don`t you sometimes want to show her the lights?(bad idea- i know)

my respect


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 29, 2006)

NUTs. I think it's time you had a garage sale.


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Quick! Disperse them to your fellow CPFers' so that a thief or fire doesn't get all of them at once!

I volunteer for one of the M6s...and a M3...and lets' see, hmmm oh the E2D will be nice too.


----------



## Illum (Dec 29, 2006)

Size15's said:


> Why anyone would need four M6's is beyond me!
> Shirley three is more than enough?



Lolzors!!!  Al what kind of occupation could you possibly landed yourself into that needs three M6s?

My advice would be during your wifes business trips lift up a tile on the kitchen floor and install a waterproof/fireproof safe...she wont know what shes standing on


----------



## DCarlton (Dec 29, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> My advice would be during your wifes business trips lift up a tile on the kitchen floor and install a waterproof/fireproof safe...she wont know what shes standing on



Do they make fireproof safes large enough for storing an arsenal of Surefires?

That was a real funny story, I will share it with those who think my 'hobby' is getting out of hand! 

You have reminded me to take a pic of mine and document serial numbers, I recommend everyone who has not, does so.

Dan


----------



## :)> (Dec 29, 2006)

xdanx said:


> Send me your entire collection or your wife will get an anonymous email with that picture. :lolsign:
> 
> 
> JK, Great collection BTW.



Perfect!

I will NOT be posting pictures of my collection now that I know what you are capable of:laughing:

-Goatee


----------



## abinok (Dec 30, 2006)

I think im going to print out that picture, and stach it away for the next time I get the why do you need ANOTHER flashlight arguement... my few hundred $ worth of surefires and hotwires looks insignificant compated to what I can quickly guess is well in excess of $4000 worth of Surefires.

yikes

Very nice collection.


----------



## abinok (Dec 30, 2006)

I think im going to print out that picture, and stach it away for the next time I get the why do you need ANOTHER flashlight arguement... my few hundred $ worth of surefires and hotwires looks insignificant compated to what I can quickly guess is well in excess of $4000 worth of Surefires.

yikes

Very nice collection.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow! Now that's a nice pic of a beautiful collection.

Now what you need to do is stick all those lights together, fire them up and show us a beamshot.


----------



## seery (Dec 30, 2006)

Mongo - Awesome color on the lower M6 (at the 6'oclock position).
Is it really that dark or just how the light/flash was hitting it?

Is it for sale?


----------



## Xygen (Dec 30, 2006)

:bow: OMG!
I know what you're feeling!
I think everyone here does.
:grouphug:


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 30, 2006)

Without reading any detail in the post, but just by looking at the photo, I can tell you these are some major divorce material :lolsign:. You better off get caught cheating on her instead :laughing:


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Dec 31, 2006)

Not too worry. Your wife and I have never discussed your Surefire collection.


----------



## hburner (Dec 31, 2006)

Very,Very, nice collection! Good one EvilLithiumMan!


----------



## JimmyB (Dec 31, 2006)

Great collection and picture. From my experience it's the multiples that "they" never understand. It makes perfect sense to have four M6's (at least). One for the MN21, one for the MN20, a crenellated and non crenellated version of each, then maybe an older style, completely flat bezel, and.................... 



Oh, by the way, I'm divorced.


----------



## Illum (Dec 31, 2006)

abinok said:


> I think im going to print out that picture, and stach it away for the next time I get the why do you need ANOTHER flashlight arguement... my few hundred $ worth of surefires and hotwires looks insignificant compated to what I can quickly guess is well in excess of $4000 worth of Surefires.
> 
> yikes
> 
> Very nice collection.



been trying to print it...um, can you link us up with a bigger resolution copy?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 1, 2007)

I think he may be a surefire fan with a flashoholic disorder.


----------



## flash99dark (Jan 2, 2007)

The Surefires are moderately priced when compared to a former neighbors
Hummel collection. Maybe he should get his wife interested in collecting Hummels 
and then he would not have to hide his Surefires?...William


----------



## spyderknut (Jan 2, 2007)

I won't show your wife but I will show mine. She'll think a lot more of me when she sees how much worse it could be.


----------



## BionicSniper (Jan 24, 2007)

What is going to be soo bad that you would need insurance on a surefire?



All i have to say is HOLY!!!


----------



## redskins38 (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice indeed. You should keep it spread out so if she does find some every now and then maybe she will think they are all the same one


----------



## DasRonin (Jan 25, 2007)

If you ever want to lighten the load by parting with one of the Hurricane lights/battery storage units. 

I would give it a good home!


----------



## Rob187 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Mongo. I copped some flak yesterday from my wife about picking up a second hand Peak so this will really put my modest acquisitions into context.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 25, 2007)

I've never managed to hang onto Surefires, maybe it's my nature. Always ended up trading them away for other stuff. Right now I just have an E1 that I use regularly.

Now, I do have an old-flashlight collection that's big enough to probably contribute to me being single.


----------



## lexina (Jan 26, 2007)

what! no G2s? that's just unacceptable!


----------



## Strauss (Jan 28, 2007)

Impressive to say the least! :rock:


----------



## Illum (Jan 28, 2007)

lexina said:


> what! no G2s? that's just unacceptable!



come to think of it.....  :huh2:
you dont have G2s?    
when you clicked "add to cart" you didnt realize what you bought wasnt a G2 but an M6:naughty:

four M6s.... :bow:


----------



## bombelman (Feb 14, 2007)

Whoa, cool !!


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

MongoMadness said:


>



COOL DUDE:rock: That's alot of Surefires you have there!!

Do you have a daughter? I can become your son-in law. He He He Only Kidding, please take no offence...

How long does it take you to harvest all those Surefires? In one look, I can see 4 x M6s. You the man:goodjob:


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good god thats alot of surefires.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 18, 2007)

You've have to be a complete nutcase to have more than 24 SureFires.  :naughty:


----------



## Cribbage (Feb 22, 2007)

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## firefly99 (Feb 24, 2007)

Size15's said:


> You've have to be a complete nutcase to have more than 24 SureFires.  :naughty:



Al, 

How about giving him the title "Complete Nutcase" instead of "flashaholic".

Al, When are you going to show us your entire Surefire collection ?


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Feb 24, 2007)

g[/IMG]


----------



## Size15's (Feb 24, 2007)

firefly99 said:


> Al, How about giving him the title "Complete Nutcase" instead of "flashaholic".
> Al, When are you going to show us your entire Surefire collection ?


We'd all be titled "Complete Nutcase" in that case since a real "Flashaholic" usually does have zillions of lights!

I think I've gone past of the point of needing/wanting to show-off how many SureFires I have. Anyway, I've given people various SureFires on "long-term lone" - one of my mates is a Police Officer and he's got one of my U2's and an L4 and my TigerLight. One of my friends has an L4 in her purse. My parents have an 8NX, G2 and an E2L as well as various others. etc etc etc
Arranging to have them all back for a photoshoot would be quite difficult.

My take on being a Flashaholic is more the mind-set - one aspect is the EDCing of several flashlights [and the use of flashlights for tasks where any normal person would get by without one]
My take on collecting flashlights is that actually, I'm not really a flashlight or even a SureFire collector. With the exception of the colourful SureFires that is, I don't have the rest of them simply to collect them.

That's why I think people who do really collect flashlights and SureFires are so impressive and I don't put myself in the same league as them at all.

Al


----------



## ScumNL (Feb 24, 2007)

3 u2's? nice collection


----------



## Dogliness (Feb 25, 2007)

No one I know would think anything if they saw my flashlight collection except, at best, that it seems like a very odd interest. They would be shocked (including my wife) if they knew how much I have spent on flashlights. I keep my flashlights mostly in Pelican cases, the larger ones in a Pelican 1495 case and the others in two Pelican 1470 cases. Although I do not need to, rotating one case at a time to keep at hand could be a solution. 

I do not usually use my signature with my posts, but thought it appropriate to do so with this post. I even have a couple of flashlights on order (another Draco Ti, and a Fire Fly III Ti if it is ever made).

A wonderful thing about CandlePowerForum is that many, many of us appreciate MongoMadness's great collection.


----------



## LightInDarkness (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh My! And I thought I was sizzled. Group help is clearly in order here. I wonder if the CDC is aware of this disease? Shhhhhh.....we must never let then get wind of it.


----------



## HKT (Mar 5, 2007)

MongoMadness,

Put your 4 M6 under your pan, you don't need the stove for breakfast cooking...


----------



## Catapult (Mar 6, 2007)

Argh! There's too many high performance lights on the same table! Impossible! It defies the laws of my wallet! The X990 is there too! It's beyond comprehension! My flashaholic senses are going crazy!


----------



## jimjones3630 (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice, I am going to show my wife this picture.


----------



## grayelky (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Once _my_ wife sees this, she'll quit bit*%#n' so much. She did calm down a bit when I threatned to go back to handgun collecting!


----------



## paskal (Mar 9, 2007)

When i grow up i want to be like you grayelky


----------



## grayelky (Mar 9, 2007)

paskal said:


> When i grow up i want to be like you grayelky


I am honored, but I have not grown _up_. I have grown _older_, just not up!


----------



## duckpotatoes (Mar 22, 2007)

Excellent Collection! 
But where's your L4...?
Oh, I know, its in your pocket, no doubt.....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 24, 2007)

I think your wife knows now!!!! nice collection for sure...fire!


----------



## LiteTheWay (Apr 1, 2007)

A truly awesome collection - but no Streamlights - or can't I see straight?


----------



## greenlight (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't like the lorena bobbit references.


----------



## 2jzpower (Apr 27, 2007)

where did you get that square battery carrier clost to the center of the picture???
link??? i want one


----------



## jsw4178 (May 13, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2007)

7histology said:


> A truly awesome collection - but no Streamlights - or can't I see straight?


 
I'm pretty sure it's just his Surefire collection except for the urban camo X990 at the back. Maybe you were just joking around though..


----------



## The Hobbit (May 14, 2007)

Whoe.... I've got a loooooooooong way to go...Nice shot man!


----------



## TKC (May 15, 2007)

*That is a GREAT SF collection!!! Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## tman11 (May 31, 2007)

you are my hero, my inspiration....:candle:


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Jun 1, 2007)

Holy Moly!! :twothumbs


----------



## Katdaddy (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe your wife will be like mine. I have always had dozens of cheap lights lying around so when she sees the Surefires they are just another light. And luckily since they all look so much alike she just thinks she is seeing the same couple of lights in different places!!!


----------



## Kel-Lite 911 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello the surefire guy...Awsome display....I only have 6 surefire lites in my cop lite collection. I have a 3P in black and a 3P in green (FBI Government issue) and the 1EB wine lite, plus 3 others....Your batterys are worth more than all my surefire's. Good luck with the wife, I bought a Cadillac glove box lite for my wife's car and she has been happy ever since, she leaves my collection alone.... Kel-lite911


----------



## fire-stick (Jun 2, 2007)

FOUR SUREFIRE M6's....

That's just what I thought....

ONLY FOUR!!!

I guess you'd be set if you ever needed 2000 lumens of light for 20 minutes.

Just get the 24 lithium batteries ready!!

Nice collection!


----------



## liquidsix (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, (I didn't read the entire thread if someone already said this). I'm going to estimate that that is at least a 6 or 7 thousand dollar collection.

That puts me at a little more ease wanting to buy a $150 light.


----------



## sysadmn (Jun 8, 2007)

Fellow flashaholics, don't forget the Pony defense. It's from the saying, "If you want a puppy, ask for a pony". When you start getting comments about how expensive flashlights are, start looking at $1,000 handguns, $10,000 shotguns, or whatever it takes to put things in perspective.

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## defusion (Jun 10, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> Fellow flashaholics, don't forget the Pony defense. It's from the saying, "If you want a puppy, ask for a pony". When you start getting comments about how expensive flashlights are, start looking at $1,000 handguns, $10,000 shotguns, or whatever it takes to put things in perspective.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement.


the problem is that you start wanting the pony instead!


----------



## Tempora (Jun 27, 2007)

may i ask you how much of your monthly income is spent for that stuff?


----------

